# Rides for 2009?



## mickwood (13 Jan 2009)

Hey guys,

Seeing as I'm a newbie and in my Psyche the 100 mile ride is, well...impossible to me at the minute! But, I'd like to choose a ride as a target to aim for.

So...

Anyone got any sugestions for 100 mile rides, in good scenery, and without an emphasis on a particular speed/time (after all, merely finishing is what I'm trying to acheive - time is irrelevant). Links would be useful!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## marinyork (14 Jan 2009)

If you go from Clay Cross, Sheffield, Snake, Glossop, Winnats, Hope Valley, Bakewell, Matlock, small loop around and back that's pretty much 100 miles. It's a hilly one though, 7000ft+ of climbing. I'm thinking of doing lincolnshire instead!


----------



## vernon (14 Jan 2009)

marinyork said:


> If you go from Clay Cross, Sheffield, Snake, Glossop, Winnats, Hope Valley, Bakewell, Matlock, small loop around and back that's pretty much 100 miles. It's a hilly one though, 7000ft+ of climbing. I'm thinking of doing lincolnshire instead!



Too many lumps for a first century. The Lincolnshire and East Yorkshire Wolds would be a good introduction to the century club.


----------



## marinyork (14 Jan 2009)

Yes, such as your Thorne ride. How was it?


----------



## mickwood (14 Jan 2009)

Snake....Winnats....hmmmm.....hilly!

I was actually thinking of an 'official' ride, such as Northern Rock Cyclone Challenge? Something 'organised' merely from the fact I'm less likely to dip out if its somethings I've 'entered'...if that makes sense?


----------



## marinyork (14 Jan 2009)

Three Fields 100km Audax in March, North Notts Sleepy Villages 150km Audax?


----------



## tc01947 (14 Jan 2009)

Hi 

I signed up to do the northern rock this will be my first 100 mile ride aswell. Im 6.3 100kg( Hopefully lighter by June ) not your typical cyclest. I can do 20-30 no probs at the moment. Going to bulid upto 70-80 before hand. 

A friend of mine did it last year as well as a few other ones one in lake district , ryedale rumble he said the cyclone was the easiest of the ones he did.

Not to steal the thread but any tips on completing a 100 mile ride??


----------



## Randochap (14 Jan 2009)

tc01947 said:


> any tips on completing a 100 mile ride??



One bite at a time. 

Seriously.

You know ... the old dictum about "how to eat an elephant."

That's the best advice for any long ride -- from a hundred km to 1200.

And nutrition is important, whatever your tastes.


----------



## dmb (15 Jan 2009)

http://www.everydaycycling/com/edc/events/events_2009/20090425_dicover_rutland_CiCLE_tour.aspx

how about this one


----------



## Greenbank (15 Jan 2009)

My plan for 2009:-

31-JAN Willy Warmer 200 
28-FEB Brazier's Run 100 (made into a DIY 200 by cycling there from SW London) 
22-MAR Out of Hibernation 200
29-MAR The Dean 300, DIY 100 the next day to get home from Oxford 
25-APR Elenith 300 
16-MAY Bryan Chapman Memorial 600 
26-MAY DIY 400 London to Padstow via Dartmoor (will take the geared bike for this one) 
6-JUN DIY 200 somewhere 
27-JUN Midland Super Grimpeur 300 (geared bike again) 
4-JUL DIY 400 Dun Run and back home to SW London 
26-JUL LEL 1400 
??-AUG Cheddar Gorge 300 Perm 
??-SEP Possible DIY 600: Cambridge - Builth Wells - Cambridge, but I might be fed up with the bike by this time 
Oct/Nov/Dev will just be relatively local 200s


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2009)

mickwood said:


> Anyone got any sugestions for 100 mile rides, in good scenery, and without an emphasis on a particular speed/time (after all, merely finishing is what I'm trying to acheive - time is irrelevant). Links would be useful!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The Manchester 100 is in September so you have loads of time to build up to it! 

The roll-out from Manchester is early morning so the traffic isn't too bad. Most of the day you'll be out in rural Cheshire which is very nice, and fairly quiet. The last 20 miles or so are a bit of a pain though, because even on a Sunday afternoon, there are a lot of cars about in that area.

The terrain is mildly undulating with a handful of short sharp hills - nothing of Peak District or Yorkshire proportions though. 

I'd say it would be an ideal first century (it was for me!).


----------



## Fnaar (15 Jan 2009)

Northern Rock Cyclone is recommended (I put a thread to see if anyone's doing it,)... I did the middle ride (63 miles) last year, and am doing the 100 this year... great scenery, mostly very good roads (the odd pothole here and there), well-organised. Mind you, I lve in the area, so I'm biased, but it's a good one


----------



## mickwood (15 Jan 2009)

dmb said:


> http://www.everydaycycling/com/edc/events/events_2009/20090425_dicover_rutland_CiCLE_tour.aspx
> 
> how about this one



That link should be:

http://www.everydaycycling.com/edc/events/events_2009/20090425_dicover_rutland_CiCLE_tour.aspx

Thanks dude 

I think the Cyclone sounds like a good start? Although the Manchester one is local(ish), Cheers guys - keep em coming!!


----------



## a_n_t (15 Jan 2009)

once you can do 60 miles or so pretty comfortably, you can do 100, honest!


----------



## Tynan (16 Jan 2009)

if you're not worried about pace then what the hell, I pissed the L2B on two weeks riding to work after a six year lay off

and did 160 for the Dun Run on nothing other than 20 miles day commuting and a L2Sarfend with fnrttc

go for it and don't be afraid, I wouldn't fancy solo but as long as there's other riders, they pull you along, mentally that is


----------



## vernon (18 Jan 2009)

marinyork said:


> Yes, such as your Thorne ride. How was it?



Thorne was fast and furious in places until the headwind snatched back a lot of time in the last eight miles or so. I was reassured by my performance for a porky git who'd not ridden since late November and looking back at my brevet cards I was faster by ten minutes compared with my 2006 ride.

Today's Eastern Plains Mesh 100km permanent Wetherby - Boroughbridge - York and back was also a fast and furious ride in places and once again the last ten miles or so were a bit of a drain with a strong headwind. I need to sort out nutrition as I think I was close to running on empty towards the end. Still in terms of pedalling time it was the fastest 100kim ride in over a year. It must be the taller gearing and lighter bike.


----------



## vernon (18 Jan 2009)

Greenbank said:


> My plan for 2009:-
> 
> 31-JAN Willy Warmer 200
> 28-FEB Brazier's Run 100 (made into a DIY 200 by cycling there from SW London)
> ...



My plan is much more modest.

Do a 100km Audax every weekend between now and the end of July punctuated with four or five 200km rides and possibly a 300km ride if I shed enough weight. A fortnight's cycle touring in France. Two mini tours in the UK and a handful of 100km rides in September/October to round off the audax season.


----------



## vernon (18 Jan 2009)

marinyork said:


> Three Fields 100km Audax in March, North Notts Sleepy Villages 150km Audax?



The North Notts ride is Ok though it's not as flat as the local would have you believe.

There's also the Three Bridges 150km audax based in Stamford Bridge. It's not currently on the calendar but I have seen references to it being on for this year.


----------

